# The *Devine* Ms Taylor :)



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Well today I got up nice and early to drive 4 hours into podunk...I mean Poteau Oklahoma to pick up Maggie...now renamed Taylor after the devine Ms. Elizabeth Taylor.. (and then 4 hours back..so 8 hours in the car. Egh)

I was a lil worried about coming home as Capote was disgustingly car sick for almost a year and 2 months..I figured Ms. Taylor would be the same way.

She was pretty Timid..you can tell she's lived a lot of life in her short time. We're going to the vet tomorrow to get an approximate age, but looking at her size and her teeth I'd say she's around 7-9 months old..we'll find out.

One thing that's odd is her tail is straight..? Does anyone have any Havs with straight tails? I think I've heard of it before.. She's definately a hav though..every other characteristic is definately 'havie'.

We've got a lot of issues to work out. First her timidness of course..that will take some time. The woman at the Humane society said she's come a long way this far but she still keeps her head low and her self esteem isn't very high. She'll let you pick her up but if she were human she'd be gritting her teeth as you did it..lol.

She's also not leash trained at all..so that will take some work. Being that she's already timid and still not so sure about me, I don't think there'll be progress until she trusts me. Treats don't work, she doesn't want anything to do with them yet because she still doesn't trust me yet..so any advice on how to get that going would be greatly appreciated.

Has anyone gotten a pound puppy that'd had a bit of baggage? I think once she opens up she's going to be a complete sweetheart..but right now that old unsafe lifestyle is still fresh in her mind and she's not sure what to think about this new one yet.

And what kind of Hav owner would I be if I didn't include pictures.. 

...including her namesake..










...here's how she came in at the Humane Society. She was so matted they thought she was the mother of the other dogs with her because she was so much bigger than them from all the fur. They had to cut/shave it all off.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Camera Hog...


















more camera hogging..


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*She looks precious. She will come around very soon.*


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Taylor is just as fabulous as her namesake.  I love her little white chin. 
Congratulations on your little girl...is she adjusting well?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Well it's only been a day and I haven't been nice to her..lol. I had to bathe and blowdry her..and that wasn't a pleasant experience. Oh and that horrid trip to petsmart with the ride in the buggy wasn't that grand either.. Then the visit to my work to let everyone there meet her..and the boys called her the 'african american version of capote' ..then proceeded to pet poke and praud her with compliments of how stinky she was...lol. 

...so for what she's gone through she's settled in a bit.. she's warmed up to Capote and finds him fun to be around but still doesn't want anything to do with me..lol.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Taylor looks like a sweetheart. She will be just fine with your family. And yes havs have straight tails. Do a search on the forum on tails and there is some good reading on tails.

Missy had a straight tail when she was younger, it is finally curling over her back at the age of 1 yr old. They call it a flag tail, Cuban tail, lazy tail. I call it a slow developing tail.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Taylor looks like a sweetheart. She will be just fine with your family. And yes havs have straight tails. Do a search on the forum on tails and there is some good reading on tails.
> 
> Missy had a straight tail when she was younger, it is finally curling over her back at the age of 1 yr old. They call it a flag tail, Cuban tail, lazy tail. I call it a slow developing tail.


..well that's promising..and makes me feel better.  Capote's tail started off curly from the beginning..I didn't know it could take some time for it to curl in..


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper's tail curled from the beginning too. Missy's could curl her tail, she just didn't do it all the time, when she was younger, most of the time it went straight up. I was so dissapointed. I love havs curling tail. But now most of the time it is curled over her back and very pretty


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mindy, she is a sweetie!! She looks just like my Ricky ! Same wide, brown eyes and white goatee. Love her name.  Congrats on the new family member.

I think taking things slowly will help a lot as it sounds like she's had a rough start. What is the situation? Did she and the others come from a puppy mill?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to Taylor and good luck with getting her adjusted to you. It may take some time, but hopefully she will come around. She looks adorable and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Taylor!!! Cash's tail also curls more now--it never curled as a pup.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh congrats on getting her home. I think it might just take a lot of time and you might really want to take an obedience class with her as that will definitely strengthen the bond. It is great she is already bonding with Capote though 

Amanda


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Awww... she's precious!! Roxie keeps her tail curled up 90% of the time but if she's apprehensive or unhappy her tail will go straight.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Taylor. She is adorable


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Mindy, she is a sweetie!! She looks just like my Ricky ! Same wide, brown eyes and white goatee. Love her name.  Congrats on the new family member.
> 
> I think taking things slowly will help a lot as it sounds like she's had a rough start. What is the situation? Did she and the others come from a puppy mill?


...they don't know where she came from, but it's possible. She was found on the side of the road with about 3 other dogs just like her..all matted and dirty. 2 weeks later they found another that they think was in the same group as them.

One of them was adopted out some time ago and look at him.. he's gorgeous!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...I think I may have gotten a housetrained pup too! (knock on wood) 

So far she's better at going outside than capote is.. she's 3 for 3 with no inside accidents. Granted it's only been a day but She seems to prefer going outside.. Capote doesn't like grass (wierd dog) so he'll usually save his poop until I'm in the shower or nowhere around..lol. And then it magically appears on the kitchen floor. 

Taylor seems to just bound into the grass like a second home..sniff around and take ownership..lol


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Mindy,
I just thing the girl havs are better at the potty training than the boys


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Mindy,
> I just thing the girl havs are better at the potty training than the boys


...well..that and Capote is a spoiled rotten lil fart..lol.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Taylor is just beautiful. Now that she has someone to care for her coat she is going to grow into a real beauty. She does look like Marj's Ricky's twin. I'm sure she will come around and be all over you in no time. Hey, spread a little cream cheese on your arms and nap in the floor....she will be giving you lickies in no time. ound: 

Also, Cicero's tail curved when we got him....got lazy...now a flag tail but he is beginning to curl it more again as the hair is getting longer.

Love the pictures....keep posting them, please!!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Hey, spread a little cream cheese on your arms and nap in the floor....she will be giving you lickies in no time. ound:


..haha...won't go to those extremes.. but I was watching Capote eat today and she came over, sniffed my ankle and gave me a lil lick.. then gritted her teeth as I leaned down to pet her..lol.

..but hey...some progress!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> ..haha...won't go to those extremes.. but I was watching Capote eat today and she came over, sniffed my ankle and gave me a lil lick.. then gritted her teeth as I leaned down to pet her..lol.
> 
> ..but hey...some progress!


Congrats Mindy, she is a cutie. When you pet her be sure and pet her under her chin or on her chest. It will be less threatening to her.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, WELCOME Taylor!!!! CONGRATS!!! I'm sure she'll let you love her soon, just give it some time


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Mindy, Taylor is a doll. As the mom of a rescue with "issues" my simplest advise is PATIENCE.

Things that you can take for granted with Capote may not come as easily for Taylor. For example, Cody loves to be rolled over on his back and his belly rubbed. After 6 months Tess allowed me to rub her belly - she loved it, but couldn't be that vulnerable for more than a few seconds. At 8 months she'll almost let me roll her on her back, but not quite - like Taylor, you can feel the resistance and see her grimace.

I've started recognizing milestones. Tess will make progress (she now approaches small children to be petted -- _she likes kids much better than adults_) and then she levels off for a while with no changes, and then I'll see a huge jump in progress. Just within the last few week, I've started to see a more playful side - every time we go out the door she runs to the car, wagging her little butt, clearly hoping we're going for a ride; she's started initiating play with Cody; she now wriggles up in my lap to get a good scratch. But these things have to be at her prompting. She still cringes most of the time if I reach out to pet her, (although we're making progress there.)

I've also found that she'll watch how I interact with Cody and other dogs. She doesn't play with other dogs (although she at least sniffs around) but when she gets home, she nows RLH, teasing Cody and ready to play.

I continue to try things with her - tussling with her, rubbing her belly, reaching down to pet her, etc. I try not to push her beyond her comfort zone but enough that we are slowly making progress.

The joy you'll get with her may be very different than what you've experienced with Capote, but it's still joy! You'll get excited about each small gain she makes. Enjoy it and be sure to share those accomplishments with us! (With pictures of course)


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh Taylor is precious and very lucky to have been rescued by you! She looks all Havanese to me.
If I were you I would spend alot of time sitting on the floor just acting like you are fussing with her toys. I would also feed her by hand and put one of my freshly worn nightgowns or tee shirts in her bed with her. 
And you can try getting a nice, soft-voiced dialogue of special words going with her that she will begin to recognize.
Good luck and keep us posted on her development.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's very cute. Good luck with her.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Today had a bit of progress. 

We started off with the vet..and who really likes going to the vet...? Nobody. 

Well then we went to drop Sinatra off at the SPCA so he can find a new home with no access to children (...I haven't cried that hard since I broke up with my ex boyfriend..it was dreadfully hard to leave him there but I knew it was for the best) 

The time we were waiting for Sinatra to be processed into their system I was balling and she was laying snuggly on my lap letting me pet her.. I think the combination of me being upset and being in that room with the dogs barking in the background, etc made her let me do that.

Then when we got home we tried eating again.. That went better than it has in the past day.. (provided I could get capote to leave her food alone..lol) ..she ate about 3/4s of what I gave her. Still won't take treats from me..I don't think she trusts me yet for them. But I cut up her heartgard and put it in her foodbowl and she ate it. 

Then we went for a walk. It started off rough at first.. (why am I walking attached to this leather strap??) But once she figured out that Capote was walking and having a grand old time and smelling and sniffing everything she sorta forgot about the leash. ...She still walked about a step behind me..but it was at loose leash so that went well. I think whenever we go for a walk it'll be with capote leading the way on the long leash and her right behind on the short one..she seemed to understand that.

..so that was our day in a nutshell.. Lots of excitement.. Lots of new things.. and not one accident inside. I'm wondering if she was someones pet. They can't just..come housebroken.. that's just too good to be true..


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Taylor, hope you're all having fun!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Mindy! Wow, you have a big heart. Keep us updated on Taylor's progress. I can't believe how matted she was - I was relieved to see her in a nice cut in the other photos! I had to laugh when I saw Capote as the photo hog!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Taylor looks like a cutie, but she looks scared in her pics. I have never adopted a rescue, but I have spent time around dogs with "issues." I think Taylor would do well with some one on one time with you. Can somebody take Capote for a walk for 1/2 hour? If you sat on the floor and read a magazine in the room where Taylor spends her time, occasionally offer a treat, I think trust may come sooner. 

I know that you will find a way to make it work.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Taylor looks like a cutie, but she looks scared in her pics. I have never adopted a rescue, but I have spent time around dogs with "issues." I think Taylor would do well with some one on one time with you. Can somebody take Capote for a walk for 1/2 hour? If you sat on the floor and read a magazine in the room where Taylor spends her time, occasionally offer a treat, I think trust may come sooner.
> 
> I know that you will find a way to make it work.


...that's actually a fairly good idea..I may see if I can get my best friend or something to take him for a day and overnight..give her a whole day to spend with just me and see how it goes. She's definately nervous..she doesn't know what to expect from me and you can tell she hasn't been fully socialized with humans...but she's great with other dogs.. The two of them were doing RLH for a while in the living room tonight.

She's still very young..only about 6 months old so I think a lot of her issues will be worked out with time.. it's just gaining her trust which will take a while.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oohhhh, I like that idea!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Mindy, congrats on your new little girl! Taylor is so cute & sweet! You are an angel for bringing this little lady into your home & heart! I hope things continue to progress well!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Well...today we got hang of the whole walking on a leash thing.. I think we've got it down..she even walks in front of me now instead of trailing behind. Yae lil progresses!! 

Also I'm beginning to believe she's fully pottytrained!! (!!!!!!!!OMG!!)) If we go outside, she won't go potty on a walk on the leash ( don't think she gets that that's what the whole point is for) ...but she WILL go if we go in the back yard and I say 'go potty' ...she pops right in and goes all at it..better at it than capote even. 

We've had a few accidents with Capote.. I think he's not used to having another dog around so last night he marked the couch..which he got put in the kitchen away from Taylor and I for... and today he got so excited about going out on the leash he peed on the floor..lol. I figured all of my housebreaking issues would be with her but apparently it's him I need to keep an eye on.. go figure. 

We're still working on the whole eating thing..she just doesn't want to when the dish is put down.. and I can't leave it when I go to work or else capote will scarf it all down. She did well while I was away though..no signs of distress so I'm guessing they just played in the kitchen.

We are having a couple issues with chewing on things she shouldn't that I've noticed. Boxes yesterday..today I just yelled at her for chewing on the chair...lol. So that'll be another project. 

That's todays update.. we'll see how it goes tomorrow. Day by day..


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Mindy,

She is just a doll. She is just fitting right in.

When she chews just remove her and give her a toy. I did that with Sissy when she was doing something she shouldn't and she soon learned what she could and couldn't do.
I really didn't say anything just removed her from what she wasn't suppose to be doing and they are so smart she caught right on.

My DD's beagles chew alot so she got them some hooves and they love them.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Mindy,
> 
> She is just a doll. She is just fitting right in.
> 
> ...


the only problem with removing her is that she won't let me near her voluntarily yet..lol. I have to 'catch' her if I NEED to pick her up for some reason..otherwise I try to leave her be and let her come up and sniff me when she feels compelled.

I'm growling when she does something wrong like I did with Capote and she stops what she's doing..it's just catching her in the act.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

It sounds like she's doing great. 
I love bitter apple spray for chewing. 
Todd tried chewing a chair leg and then I sprayed it...he tasted it once and hasn't touched it again..lol


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Eva said:


> It sounds like she's doing great.
> I love bitter apple spray for chewing.
> Todd tried chewing a chair leg and then I sprayed it...he tasted it once and hasn't touched it again..lol


Bitter apple is my best friend with Capote.. When I first got my house he found every corner he could to chew on.. Just when I thought I'd finished rubbing the stuff on a new spot he found he found another. He chewed up his old gate that kept him in the kitchen so when I got the new one I prettymuch doused it with the stuff.

I think the kitchen is covered...I've got all those bases early with capote. It's just random things now. Capote doesn't chew on upholstrey and pillows..or dust brushes..lol Taylor is an equal opportunity chewer it seems. If it looks like it can be chewed she's going to try it out..


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

You might try Dingos. That will keep Sissy entertained and it might help her with the chewing.


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

What a cute lil girl. Sound like everything is slowly coming together for both of you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread Mindy---but Congrats on your new little adopted girl,Ms.Taylor! :whoo:

She sure is cute and will make a nice addition to your family. What a lucky girl! Hang in there,she'll come around:thumb:


----------

